# Had a Go on an E Bike



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

My mate has recently purchased two Miranda E Bikes. 250w pedal assist jobs. One is a Medium being my size, so he asked me to go for a burn the other night after work.

Have not grinned as much, since the first time I threw my leg over a Moonlander.

Our tracks are all one directional and from what I have learnt the 250w E Bikes are legal. My mate is a good rider, regular bike is a Slash, I am just a plodder and ride a Stumpy Fattie 6.

He bought them because he likes going down fast and just wants more down runs.
The tracks are pretty much up or down, so time wise probably 80% is spent going up when on the Stumpy. We mainly went up the fire roads on the E Bikes, the main one is used by the shuttle gang. 

Even in the lowest setting, certainly made it easy, but still had a workout. My down times were pretty similar to my Stumpy times. Got 3 extra down runs, compared to normal. This was a 2 hour ride before dark.

Can't tell you what any other riders thought, as it is very quiet here during the week. Only saw two other blokes out there.

The ride was on a Wednesday and rode the Stumpy on the Friday and was just as happy as the E bike ride, but just different

Will I get one? Thinking about it. Would not be my only bike, but a nice addition to the quiver with the Stumpy and Fatboy. I think I would only like to ride an E Bike in the quiet mid week times. Could be a good summer option when it is hot and tracks are quiet, as well and as an explorer bike.

To any Strava Nerds, I had a quick look to compare my times and then changed the setting. Interestingly there were still a lot of people going up faster. Makes you appreciate how fit they must be.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

That's always been my take ---"something different for the quiver"; also nice for quick errands. What brand of bikes?


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Merida Bikes. They are getting good reviews. Have the Shimano motor.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

They're also a good looking bike! Look into the Kenevo when you start shopping for yours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

